# Changing locks – procedure



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

The landlord of our apartment only supplied one key. The agent does not know why he cannot supply another, it seems he only had two (lost the others? – quite possible since all the internal keys he supplied are wrong) and wants to keep one for himself.

I have tried, at length, to get another key cut, entirely without success (every Minutes branch in every mall; all over Satwa, I am definitely not able to get another key cut). Has anybody else been in a similar position? Can anybody propose a solution? - - it is very inconvenient only having one key 

Does anybody know the procedure for getting locks changed? The apartment is in an Emaar-managed residence. Where might we start? Does anybody know, do we actually have to have the (very unresponsive) owner’s consent for this?

Thanks!


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

well i had a friend in international city who was in a similar situation...u dont need consent is what i know...just need to go to a hardware store (we went to dragon mart) ask for a door lock key cylinder and with a star screwdriver you can change it....you should have a little bit of basic tool knowledge....see the following link for help...
Eurolock Online Shop - How to change a eurolock


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

maryos said:


> The landlord of our apartment only supplied one key. The agent does not know why he cannot supply another, it seems he only had two (lost the others? – quite possible since all the internal keys he supplied are wrong) and wants to keep one for himself.
> 
> I have tried, at length, to get another key cut, entirely without success (every Minutes branch in every mall; all over Satwa, I am definitely not able to get another key cut). Has anybody else been in a similar position? Can anybody propose a solution? - - it is very inconvenient only having one key
> 
> ...


Check your private messages.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a key cutting place in Deira City Centre and a couple in Karama

I wouldn't suggest changing the locks without the landlord's permission


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> There is a key cutting place in Deira City Centre and a couple in Karama
> 
> I wouldn't suggest changing the locks without the landlord's permission


I second that . 

You might get yourself into a lot of trouble if you change locks without owner's consent. I had my keys duplicated without any trouble. So I don't understand why you are having a hard time with it.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> There is a key cutting place in Deira City Centre and a couple in Karama
> 
> I wouldn't suggest changing the locks without the landlord's permission





th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d said:


> I second that .
> 
> You might get yourself into a lot of trouble if you change locks without owner's consent. I had my keys duplicated without any trouble. So I don't understand why you are having a hard time with it.


Thank you for your suggestions 

I don't necessarily plan to do this without the landlord's permission. I imagine at some point I will have to show a letter of consent or something from the landlord, although I don't know whether this is the case. Hence my question.

We have asked the agent to supply more keys (at least one more), but the agent tells us the landlord only has one more, which he wants to keep for himself. The agent also tells us that they have informed the landlord, that if he does not supply another key, then the agent will tell us to get the locks changed. No feedback as to landlord's position on this. I have a feeling it will be tough to get a letter of consent out of him, should that be required, which is why I was interested in some advance information.

I have taken the key into a number of key-cutting shops, the reaction is always the same: sales person frowns at key, checks with a colleague, then tells me they don't have the template for this key. Sometimes they have suggested another store: I have always tried the suggestion and failed there too.


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

maryos said:


> Thank you for your suggestions
> 
> I don't necessarily plan to do this without the landlord's permission. I imagine at some point I will have to show a letter of consent or something from the landlord, although I don't know whether this is the case. Hence my question.
> 
> ...



I had my keys duplicated in Ras Al Khaimah where I used to live without any eyebrows being raised at my intentions. Why don't you ask the sales person himself if they need any documents to get it done? Since every shop is turning you down there must be some reason. A friend of mine had his key duplicated from a shop near Deira Fish roundabout without any trouble whatsoever.


----------

